# Football, meat pies, kangaroos and Auzzie Cars



## gtopa1 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have been floating around the place and now wish to commit; I like it here. As a newbie, I will be suitably respectful of all members unless they prove undeserving. I call it as I see it and would be best described as a common sense conservative. 

Now the important bit; Obama is obviously in over his pay grade, and there is no way any of the GOP contenders would do a worse job than the current occupant of the White House. It is sad to see what has become the Democrat Party...but that's their problem.

Oh; and I sign my posts out of respect for the readers...should there be any. 

Greg


----------



## daveman (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  I've met some good folks from Oz.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you, Dave. We have our fair share of nutters and loons, but I think we are a pretty good Ally and Friend to the US. Had your Pres down here recently...not sure an extra 2500 Marines are going to do a lot in securing Asia but it was a good photo op.

Greg


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 17, 2012)

Let's put some shrimp on the barbie...


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 17, 2012)

BigBlackDog

"Let's put some shrimp on the barbie..."

Crikey...what would the fuzz say??? Oh; you mean "prawns"??? 

Oddly enough, I never had heard of such a thing until Hoges did that ad. Have never actually done it, though I have helped light a fire under a half ton sea turtle.... it fed a dozen different mobs over quite a few days. Was even better than mangrove worms.

Greg


----------



## freedombecki (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to USMB, greg and gtopa1. Hope you like the boards.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 17, 2012)

What sort of football? Association? AFL? Rugby League/Union


----------



## Dabs (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello0o0o00o0o0o and welcome!
Nice intro....one of the best I've seen


----------



## expat500 (Jan 18, 2012)

> They think a throw away sentence from the likes of Beck, Rush, Hannity or O'Reilly is some intriguing insight,



 I don't think so. A lot of us can make up our own minds.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Dr Grump. 

I have played all four codes over the years but there IS only one game played in heaven!!! I believe that it is Rugby....though each have their strong points.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 18, 2012)

dabs:

Thank you. I like it when people aren't scared of stating what they think is right and hang the consequences. You've got my vote. lol

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Dr Grump

"we wouldn't be able to make a moral decision without it,"

Nonsense. Religion says that the Law is written on each person's heart....that in a real way dscribes what are often called "moral imperatives". One need not be a believer to make moral decisions; it is a part of the human condition to do so. imo.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 18, 2012)

expat500

"A lot of us can make up our own minds."

It seems that the situation where conservatives debate their differences is alien to our lefty pals. One must wonder what it is they are making of the Pub debates??? They are agreeing with each other on everything???? The hottest arguments are not usually on what must be adopted; they are about what must be kept.

Greg


----------



## expat500 (Jan 18, 2012)

A  wide array of topics here to choose from, don't you think, Greg?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 18, 2012)

gtopa1 said:


> Dr Grump
> 
> "we wouldn't be able to make a moral decision without it,"
> 
> ...



I think you'll find that is what Hitchens is saying...


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 18, 2012)

expat500 said:


> > They think a throw away sentence from the likes of Beck, Rush, Hannity or O'Reilly is some intriguing insight,
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. A lot of us can make up our own minds.



I'm talking about a particular kind of conservative. Time will tell if you fall into that category...


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Dr Grump



> I'm talking about a particular kind of conservative.



Yep; there are some poor unfortunate conservatives who are as mindless as liberals...but we are charitable towards them as they are well intentioned and thankfully very small in number. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 19, 2012)

expat500

There are indeed many threads here of interest. I wonder how the hardware would handle a 100000 post thread??? Probably quite well from the set-up.

Greg


----------



## California Girl (Jan 19, 2012)

gtopa1 said:


> Thank you, Dave. We have our fair share of nutters and loons, but I think we are a pretty good Ally and Friend to the US. Had your Pres down here recently...not sure an extra* 2500 Marines are going to do a lot in securing Asia but it was a good photo op.
> *
> Greg



For Obama, yea... for the Marines, not so much. 

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 19, 2012)

California Girl said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, Dave. We have our fair share of nutters and loons, but I think we are a pretty good Ally and Friend to the US. Had your Pres down here recently...not sure an extra* 2500 Marines are going to do a lot in securing Asia but it was a good photo op.
> ...



Darwin wouldn't be a bad gig...pretty hot, but could be worse. Just don't go swimming in the sea....if the crocs don't get you, the box jellyfish might...


----------



## syrenn (Jan 19, 2012)

gtopa1 said:


> I have been floating around the place and now wish to commit; I like it here. As a newbie, I will be suitably respectful of all members unless they prove undeserving. I call it as I see it and would be best described as a common sense conservative.
> 
> Now the important bit; Obama is obviously in over his pay grade, and there is no way any of the GOP contenders would do a worse job than the current occupant of the White House. It is sad to see what has become the Democrat Party...but that's their problem.
> 
> ...




What??? 

No lamingtons?????


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dr Grump



> I think you'll find that is what Hitchens is saying...



Hitchens said many things...some right; some merely his opinion. If he said that then he re-invented an old Biblical saying.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 20, 2012)

California Girl said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, Dave. We have our fair share of nutters and loons, but I think we are a pretty good Ally and Friend to the US. Had your Pres down here recently...not sure an extra* 2500 Marines are going to do a lot in securing Asia but it was a good photo op.
> ...



Thank you. Darwin during the "dry" season is fantastic.Still hot of a day time but the nights are quite cool...OK; 75-80oF. During the "wet" season not so much...while the "silly" season is crazy.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 20, 2012)

syrenn said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been floating around the place and now wish to commit; I like it here. As a newbie, I will be suitably respectful of all members unless they prove undeserving. I call it as I see it and would be best described as a common sense conservative.
> ...



There are some in the freezer; want some??

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



There is one local beach which was netted off during the year. We found half a dozen box jellyfish on the beach inside the netted area one morning. We quickly picked them up and threw them away...rubbish tip bound. The bells have no tentacles on them. 

But the crocs are a bit of a worry....so always swim with a dog or a friend.

Greg


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 20, 2012)

Never been to Darwin. My SIL was visiting us last weekend. She has been to Perth and Darwin and said if we had a choice to go to Darwin. Have been to Perth, which was pretty good value, so Darwin must be A-ok too


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry about that, folk.


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you to all who welcomed me back then. I've been away a bit and didn't even remember this when i got back. Dr Grump; if you're still around then Darwin is a fantastic place. One must be prepared to accept it for what it is...and it is pretty good.

Greg


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 19, 2014)

gtopa1 said:


> I have been floating around the place and now wish to commit; I like it here. As a newbie, I will be suitably respectful of all members unless they prove undeserving. I call it as I see it and would be best described as a common sense conservative.
> 
> Now the important bit; Obama is obviously in over his pay grade, and there is no way any of the GOP contenders would do a worse job than the current occupant of the White House. It is sad to see what has become the Democrat Party...but that's their problem.
> 
> ...




Welcome aboard, Mate!  Might ya want to be gettin pissed???

(non aussies are not going to get that one....)


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 19, 2014)

gtopa1 said:


> I have been floating around the place and now wish to commit; I like it here. As a newbie, I will be suitably respectful of all members unless they prove undeserving. I call it as I see it and would be best described as a common sense conservative.
> 
> Now the important bit; Obama is obviously in over his pay grade, and there is no way any of the GOP contenders would do a worse job than the current occupant of the White House. It is sad to see what has become the Democrat Party...but that's their problem.
> 
> ...


 welcome to the site and just so you know,it doesn't matter if we get a GOP president in office to replace obozo.each president that gets in is always worse than the previous one,has been ever since 1981.thats because its a ONE PARTY SYSTEM of demopublicans and reprocrats designed to look like two parties so the sheople think they have a choice in who gets elected.

nothing ever changes and we remain in this facist dictatorship we live in now that we have been brainwashed in over the decades by our corrupt school system into believeing is a free country when its in reality an oppressed country run by a facist dictatorship government.

Both parties serve the bankers instead of the people,till we get an independent in office who will serve the people there is no hope for America or the world.


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been floating around the place and now wish to commit; I like it here. As a newbie, I will be suitably respectful of all members unless they prove undeserving. I call it as I see it and would be best described as a common sense conservative.
> ...



Nah: why waste good booze on a gig where you can't remember what it tastes like?? Thanks for the greeting though.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 19, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been floating around the place and now wish to commit; I like it here. As a newbie, I will be suitably respectful of all members unless they prove undeserving. I call it as I see it and would be best described as a common sense conservative.
> ...



Thanks for the greeting but the only fascists I know about were the ones my family shot during WW2, and after that the Soviet Fascists who took over their country, though there were fewer of them after the event than started it. I disagree with you about the US system. I would dearly love the old Blue Dogs to win their party back; I really believe America needs them. 

Greg


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 19, 2014)

gtopa1 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


no offense but if you think there is any difference between the two parties then you are too far gone for me to even try to reason with.bushwacker who had the lowest approval rating of any president ever when leaving office,obama has not only continued his policys,he has expanded them.sorry don't see the difference there.dont tell me you actually believe the people elect these people in put them in office,that they aren't selected for us and whoever the establishment wants in,doesnt serve them to be their willing puppet?

our last REAL president we had who served the people instead of the bankers paid the price for it on on nov 22nd 1963. he was our last real president cause he did serve the people instead of the bankers and he paid the price for it. when you don't do what they tell you to do which he wasn't,thats the price you pay for it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 19, 2014)

gtopa1 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


Lol. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 20, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



No worries old son. Personally I don't give a damn about the polls or ratings. Only elections count. Frankly Bush was bloody good, and I consider what he did in Iraq to be an amazing feat of Nation Building. But hey: shit happens. How long did India take to sort out itself and Pakistan, and then Bangladesh after that?? But that's neither here nor there. I agree on Obama on one point; his policies leave a lot to be desired. Still: you aren't a total loss; JFK was indeed a President of whom America can be proud...even if he did a lot of fvck ups along the way. And yes: there is a lot of mything about him, but why should ALL of my childhood heroes be perfect?

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Double lol on that one! Thank old Huey for German /English translators.

Greg


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 20, 2014)

gtopa1 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...




Uhm, not real sure what you mean there. I certainly do not need a German/English translator. But I have had lots of Aussie colleagues and I have been down-under.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 20, 2014)

gtopa1 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


bush was bloody good?if you are actually serious then your too far gone for me to reason with at this point.Bush sr  former director of CIA operative-"oh and just so you know the CIA really does make the third reich look like a bunch of choir boys,Bush sr's fingerprints are all over the JFK assassination."every single president we have had since JFK has been more evil and corrupt than the previous one -carter - being the exception, ford was much worse.and always will be as long as we have this ONE PARTY SYSTEM you actually believe is a two party system .Let me guess,you actually believe oswald killed JFK and was the lone assassin right? well guess what? 80% of americans disagree with you because they are aware of how the government altered testimonys.

see you have been programmed your whole life into believeing there is a difference in the two parties.I was programmed myself about it one time.only differerence between you and me is I can accept it that i was programmed and brainwashed.Now Im awake,you obviously are not.

see you arent listening cause i got to repeat myself again-obama has not only contiuned a-hole Bushs policys but has expanded them.the patriot act needs to be called the UNPATRIOT ACT because itsnot for us its against us.Bush was so unpopular leaving office because of it,obama said he would vote against it if he became president but he lied and when he became president,he voted to reintate it and your telling me this absurd nonsense that Bush is any different than Obama?


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



 I had to use one to interpret the "Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk" bit. My knowledge of German is ZERO. I've been to Germany while in transit to Bulgaria and the UK; had a fantastic experience of German hospitality in Frankfurt. I had a day to spend while waiting for a connection and the airline had lost my luggage. I was in some comfortable travel clothes which was a t-shirt, shorts and "flip flops".....so my attire was somewhat undignified. (Fortunately the airport had a washing machine in the room so I was able to wash and dry my clothes). A small group of young people struck up a conversation with me and we spent a fair amount of the day together seeing the sights and so on. They were fantastic. I would have been lost without them...literally

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 20, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



"if you are actually serious then your too far gone for me to reason with at this point"

I doubt I will miss the pleasure of your company. Have a nice day. 

Greg


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 21, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


 
commenting on this further greg,you can either accept it  that you have been programmed your whole life,that there is no difference between the two parties,that we live in a facist dictatership and have been brainwashed our whole  lives into thinking this is a free country with free elections,that we freely elect these people,that its the establishment that puts these people in office and the president is just a puppet for them doing their bidding what they tell him to do,that if they dont,they end up liked kennedy,being kileld by the CIA cause he wasnt doing what he was told to do by the establishment trying to get rid of the CIA.He made a public statement he was going to splinter the CIA into a thousand pieces and scatter it to the four winds.MAJOR  MISTAKE. which cost him his life.

you can accecpt all that like i did,that i had been programmed my whole life,or you can keep living in a fantasy world keeping your head buried in the sand believing there is a difference between the two parties and the next GOP president will be better than obama,that we actually elect these people and put them in office continue beleiving all that propaganda they want you to believe in.

its your choice,keep living in denial or become awake that everything you were taught was a lie.that is your choice.

I can only lead a horse to the water but i cant make him drink it.

I was attracted to this particular thread cause the thread title said football,something we can have more friendly discussions on if you choose is i would like to invite you to this thread of mine and read all the posts of facts that the RAMS are coming back to LA next year.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/expect-rams-to-be-back-in

-la-next-year.373705/

also i mentioned leading a horse to the water,you can get educated on how evil the bush family is-"oh and clinton and obama are pals with him ." by watching this two hour video that exposes bush sr's role in the JFK assassin.

again our last REAL president cause he was not part of the establsihment and believed in the constitution and serving the people instead of the bankers an paid the price for it,you can drink the water by watching the video and becoming awake and accept the facts in that video,or you can live in denial and cover your ears and close your eyes and be afraid like thousands of sheople in america do,again thats YOUR choice.I can only try and do so much to awake you.

what you dont get and dont want to understand is presidents and politicians are like pro wrestlers,its all in act.just like pro wrestlers,inside the ring they pretend to hate each other,but OUTSIDE the ring,they are buddies and hang out at the bars together.if obama was differen than that evil jerk bush,he would have given him the middle finger.whats he do instead? he goes around hugging him flying around on jets with him. any thinking person with logic and common sense  can see that its a ONE PARTY SYSTEM and there is no difference in the two.

here is the video you can watch if you want to become awake and get out of this conditioning you have been programmed by,that there is no difference in the two parties.

 its a couple hours long but well worth it.you watch movies right? well if you got time to watch movies you have time to watch this.your time would be much better off spent and would be far more better constructive watching this video that any movie out there.that I guarantee.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2014)

gtopa1 said:


> I have been floating around the place and now wish to commit; I like it here. As a newbie, I will be suitably respectful of all members unless they prove undeserving. I call it as I see it and would be best described as a common sense conservative.
> 
> Now the important bit; Obama is obviously in over his pay grade, and there is no way any of the GOP contenders would do a worse job than the current occupant of the White House. It is sad to see what has become the Democrat Party...but that's their problem.
> 
> ...



Welcome Greg.  You and I have already had a couple of conversations in one of the music threads.    I'm glad that you like it here so far.


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 23, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...




Have a nice day.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 23, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been floating around the place and now wish to commit; I like it here. As a newbie, I will be suitably respectful of all members unless they prove undeserving. I call it as I see it and would be best described as a common sense conservative.
> ...



Thank you. I quite enjoy the banter both from those who agree and those who are not as enlightened as I. I am not known for subtlety and tact so tend to call it as I see it. I am sure that we will continue to have entertaining conversations. 

Greg


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 23, 2014)

gtopa1 said:


> I have been floating around the place and now wish to commit; I like it here. As a newbie, I will be suitably respectful of all members unless they prove undeserving. I call it as I see it and would be best described as a common sense conservative.
> 
> Now the important bit; Obama is obviously in over his pay grade, and there is no way any of the GOP contenders would do a worse job than the current occupant of the White House. It is sad to see what has become the Democrat Party...but that's their problem.
> 
> ...


 
You are welcome to leave with your dissrespect of our twice elected president and while you are at the door do us a favor "mate"..  Take that piece of shit Rupert Murdoch back home with you.


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 23, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been floating around the place and now wish to commit; I like it here. As a newbie, I will be suitably respectful of all members unless they prove undeserving. I call it as I see it and would be best described as a common sense conservative.
> ...



There is a term for people like you...irrelevant. A

Have a nice day. Now sod off!! As for Murdoch: 



> Asked about her relationship with Mr. Murdoch, Mrs. Clinton described him as simply "my constituent," and she played down the significance of the fund-raiser. Both sides said that Mr. Murdoch and Mrs. Clinton were joining forces for the good of New York, where Mr. Murdoch's $60 billion News Corporation employs about 5,000 workers.



http://www.nytimes.com/2006/05/10/nyregion/10hillary.html?_r=0

Greg


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 23, 2014)

gtopa1 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


 
I have a term for you.  UnAmerican. 

This IS called the USmessageboard for a reason Greggie.


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 23, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I have stated my assessment of the value of your opinion. I am amazed at your quickness of perception that I am indeed "not" American........was it the 'kangaroos" or "Auzzie cars" that gave it away?? However, if you can tell me how mandating buying a privately owned product or killing Americans abroad without Judicial oversight is "pro-American" then by all means...go for it!!! Would you like a list? Seeing you on other threads where discussion may be more relevant is something I am looking forward to. 

Greg


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2014)

gtopa1 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



I didn't think you were disrespectful at all, Greg.  You stated your opinion.  Some people are very sensitive when it comes to their love of Obama.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey there Greg ..i am fairly new myself..see you around.


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 23, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I have been unable to "get" the Obama magic since the first time I heard him. He waffles on in a convoluted manner and i am left asking.."what was the point"? Usually it is buck-passing failure or putting his hands into other people's pockets. He seems affable enough but really...a Pres? Maybe a Student Union leader would be more his pay grade.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Hey there Greg ..i am fairly new myself..see you around.



No worries. I look forward to seeing you.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 23, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Perhaps a more suitable venue, Huggypoo.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/the-obama-final-curtain-thread.385948/

Greg


----------



## Mindful (Dec 8, 2014)

gtopa1 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Exactly. The infestation has already started.



Do they do Cornish Pasties down your way?


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Yes: they have arrived. lmao

1400 in two days. Not bad. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 24, 2021)

HUGGY said:


> You are welcome to leave with your dissrespect of our twice elected president and while you are at the door do us a favor "mate"..  Take that piece of shit Rupert Murdoch back home with you.


Hillary loves him...or did. lmao

Greg


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 24, 2021)

Odd that your bringing back an old dead buried thread from ages ago.I’m only on here cause I git an alert from you.just so you know dumbass huggy is long gone so you kind of look silly talking to him there.  Huggy always was a dumbass and arrogant,no surprise he liked the commie mass murderer obama.


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 24, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Odd that your bringing back an old dead buried thread from ages ago.I’m only on here cause I git an alert from you.just so you know dumbass huggy is long gone so you kind of look silly talking to him there.  Huggy always was a dumbass and arrogant,no surprise he liked the commie mass murderer obama.


Meh; tidying up a loose end. Dunno why it appeared on my radar.

Greg


----------

